# Green furs vs. streched



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

i am a new one to selling the pelts of the animals i traped so how nuch money would i loose by selling the furs green and not streched. :sniper: :sniper: :-?


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

i stretch all my furs. everyone else i know also stretchs their furs. i'm not sure how big the price difference is but i think you would get paid more for a stretched fur.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i know the dealers i have sold to usually cut the price at least in half for unfinished furs... would think that is about the norm with all of them.

:sniper:


----------



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

for some furs it will be a deduction of 4 or 5 dollars


----------



## AKTrapper_2 (Aug 9, 2007)

For most furs, stretching and drying is easy and the extra value is very. very significant when you are talking about higher dollar furbearers. For most furs there is a much more diverse market available to the trapper if his furs are stretched and dried properly (opens up most auctions to you). You can take an XXL Dark Heavy Select marten (for example) worth $110 at auction if stretched and dried and make it worth 30 bucks by not properly stretching and drying it.

Similar with cats, wolves, wolverine etc.., not sure with mink, rats or beavers. I know a lot of folks in the states that sell all their beavers in the round (but mostly because they don't like skinning beavers).

AK


----------

